# New Horizons Pictures of Ultima Thule



## Joshua Jones (Jan 2, 2019)

So, apparently, Frosty the Snowman has retired to the Kuiper Belt...

BBC News - Nasa's New Horizons: 'Snowman' shape of distant Ultima Thule revealed
'Snowman' shape of distant Ultima revealed


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 2, 2019)

Awesome!  They should call it "Calvin and Hobbes."


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2019)

It's a great pic:


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jan 3, 2019)

Alex The G and T said:


> Awesome!  They should call it "Calvin and Hobbes."


Right! We need to get this suggestion into the hands of the scientific community before the current naming sticks...



Brian G Turner said:


> It's a great pic:


It really catches Frosty's good side, doesn't it? You can just see his smile if you look close enough...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2019)

Sorry, I should have linked the colour composite - the left is the colour image, the middle is the reflectivity one, and the right-hand image is the composite:


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2019)

Am I the only one who sees that pic and starts humming "So you want to build a snowman?"


----------



## SilentRoamer (Jan 4, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> Am I the only one who sees that pic and starts humming "So you want to build a snowman?"



If you were the only one then you're not anymore.

Thanks Brian!!!


----------



## Joshua Jones (Jan 4, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> Am I the only one who sees that pic and starts humming "So you want to build a snowman?"


My first though on the color ones was Frosty the Snowman was embarrassed to be photographed by the interplanetary popperazzi without his hat, but now that you mention Olaf...


----------



## Serendipity (Jan 26, 2019)

A new more detailed picture of Ultima Thule was released by NASA yesterday. See Best image yet of 'space snowman'


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 26, 2019)

Amazing!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 10, 2019)

And now... less of a "snowman" and more like a flat "gingerbread man":

'Space snowman' appears squashed


----------



## Serendipity (Feb 10, 2019)

Knew there'd be some surprises with Ultima Thule... I'm sure the astrophysics modellers are going to have real fun with this...


----------

